# Unlock bootloader



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

I've got this Schok Volt SV55. 1 day after receiving it, the charging rate dropped dramatically to 550-600 mAh. I've not done anything "abusive" to the phone. #1. Can anyone explain this? #2. how do I restore the "charging rate"? Also, ANY information about this particular phone would be appreciated. I'm not at all familiar w/ them and info on the net is sparse.

*Rick*


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Battery might be getting worn out.


----------



## Untertaker555 (10 mo ago)

Are there any battery-life saving settings?
Because such battery saving settings can decrease charging rates to make the battery last longer.

Maybe you enabled such an option and now it reduces the battery and charging properties.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

How old is your Schok Volt SV55?

Manual: https://www.schokgear.com/assets/pdfs/Schok_Volt_SV55_User_Guide.pdf



> Specifications
> 1. Display
> • 5.5” FWVGA (480x960) Display
> • Capacitive Touch Screen
> ...


Warranty: https://www.schokgear.com/assets/pdfs/Proofed_one_year.pdf

Repair: Official Repair Centers


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

Corday said:


> Battery might be getting worn out.


???? I've had the phone less than a week


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

SpywareDr said:


> How old is your Schok Volt SV55?
> 
> Manual: https://www.schokgear.com/assets/pdfs/Schok_Volt_SV55_User_Guide.pdf
> 
> ...


Have had phone less than a week. I'd like to know what it's problem is before I talk with any reps/repairmen. Appreciate the links info. TNX


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

Untertaker555 said:


> Are there any battery-life saving settings?
> Because such battery saving settings can decrease charging rates to make the battery last longer.
> 
> Maybe you enabled such an option and now it reduces the battery and charging properties.


Just the usual --reduce screen brightness, shut off all apps that you can....etc


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

SpywareDr said:


> How old is your Schok Volt SV55?
> 
> Manual: https://www.schokgear.com/assets/pdfs/Schok_Volt_SV55_User_Guide.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying....I've had it less than a week. Obviously, using stock charger/cord. Do the 'usual" things to, supposedly, increase charging rate. Have been monitoring charging info w/ "Fast Charger" app. Charing input varies from 100mAh(and sometimes less) to 300mAh. This is not proper. So, I want to find out what's wrong before I talk w/ reps/repairmen


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks to all who replied so far. Would you believe this phone didn't even have an owners manual when I opened it up!!! Guess I have to call "provider" to set up voicemail.....geez. Oh, one other issue, cannot "open" storage to add pix or music???


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Get it fixed or replaced under warranty now.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

If it is brand new and not working as advertised, return it for a replacement of refund.


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh, of course I intend to take it back, I wanted to know what the possible causes were so I didn't get B.S'ed. Know any cause why I can't open "storage"? I couldn't find MTP on phone's settings


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Flaky/defective/broken phone.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

69Rixter said:


> Oh, of course I intend to take it back, I wanted to know what the possible causes were so I didn't get B.S'ed. Know any cause why I can't open "storage"? I couldn't find MTP on phone's settings


When something doesn't work properly, it's not the end users job to determine the cause. You paid for it and you deserve something that does what it's supposed to.


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

SpywareDr said:


> Flaky/defective/broken phone.


Can't argue


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

https://www.schokgear.com/assets/pdfs/Proofed_one_year.pdf


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

*RE*: 
*SpywareDr

*Thanks for warranty info. They said to wait a week and if it still malfunctions to call them (???) They think it'll magically repair itself😆? Anyway, sending it back on Apr. 29.

*THANX TO ALL WHO'VE HELPED *


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Cool.


----------

